

Ask HN: In Palo Alto for the week (first time), any suggestions/meetup? - bluetidepro

I'm in Palo Alto for the week. I'm here from today until Thursday afternoon. Does anyone have any good suggestions for food/drinks/etc in the evening or lunch? Also, would anyone want to meetup? I'm a UI/front-end designer (https://twitter.com/bluetidepro) and would love to meet people while I'm here for work (I work at Angie's List). Always enjoy meeting new people and making new connections. I'm staying at a place I found on Airbnb and I'm right off the Stanford campus.<p>Thanks!
-Zach
======
ronyeh
Tamarine ($$$): <http://www.yelp.com/biz/tamarine-palo-alto>

NOLA: <http://www.yelp.com/biz/nola-restaurant-and-bar-palo-alto>

La Bodeguita: <http://www.yelp.com/biz/la-bodeguita-del-medio-palo-alto> Good
arroz con pollo.

Jin Sho (Steve Jobs' favorite restaurant): <http://www.yelp.com/biz/jin-sho-
palo-alto>

Palo Alto Creamery: <http://www.yelp.com/biz/palo-alto-creamery-palo-alto-2>

Jing Jing: [http://www.yelp.com/biz/jing-jing-szechwan-hunan-gourmet-
pal...](http://www.yelp.com/biz/jing-jing-szechwan-hunan-gourmet-palo-alto-2)
Salty/Savory/Spicy Chinese food. Not high class... but Stanford's CS
department is known to order large quantities of food from here (for research
group meetings).

Taipan ($$$): <http://www.yelp.com/biz/taipan-palo-alto> If you want classier
Chinese food (and tasty dimsum), go here instead of Jing Jing.

Ike's Place Sandwiches: <http://www.yelp.com/biz/ikes-place-stanford-3> This
is on the Stanford campus (in the Huang engineering building), and the lines
are long. The sandwiches are great!

Gelato Classico: <http://www.yelp.com/biz/gelato-classico-palo-alto>

Cafe Venetia, Philz Coffee, and Coupa Café

Red Rock Coffee in Mountain View <http://www.yelp.com/biz/red-rock-coffee-co-
mountain-view> Lots of hackers hang out upstairs. It's one block from the
Castro Caltrain station.

Enjoy your visit!

~~~
bri3d
Seconded on the food recommendations, and I'd also recommend Oren's Hummus:
<http://www.yelp.com/biz/orens-hummus-shop-palo-alto> .

------
e1ven
I'd suggest the Computer History museum - Great institution, worth checking
out for the selection of books in the Gift Shop alone! ;)

PG wrote up a list a few years back, you can also check that out.
<http://www.paulgraham.com/seesv.html>

~~~
bluetidepro
Great suggestion! I will definitely check that out. And thanks for the PG post
link, lots of good info in there too!

~~~
mchannon
It's closed Monday & Tuesday. (Turns out that I had plenty of time Monday and
Tuesday to visit, but everything else filled up; wish I'd thought to look that
up)

------
mchannon
While you're in Mountain View to check out the Computer History Museum, check
out Hacker Dojo, and try and find a contact at Google to feed you (their
campus is a wonderland).

Meetup.com worked out great for finding ways to fill up those awkward spaces
in between events and attractions.

